# Russian Freighter Today



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, didnt make it to the bridge rubble due to a gps breakdown, but managed to find the Russian Freighter by asking directions! 

Scored four nice size Amber Jacks and one flounder. Also saw a tiger shark on the surface..bout a 7 footer. Thought they preferred wamer water? Water temp was 64. viz about 30-40 on the bottom. Excellent for spearing


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the AJS we had a hard time finding legals the last time we were there.also we saw a pair of tigers there this summer cruising on top about 7ft


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you see any grouper on the freighter? Thanks for the report!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

B Great job on the AJs! Interestingly enough, we were just a little to the SW of you guys and had visibility less than 10'. Worst dive I have ever made in the gulf. Just goes to show everyone what a few miles can do!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw two grouper of decent size 12-15 lbs.

However they took one glance at my riffe and hauled ass into the wreck and waited me out. Hung out for around 57 minutes shooting jacks and waiting for them to reappear but no joy.:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Brian1 Wheres some pics man!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You wanted them you got them.

Pics from Sundays mis-adventure. By the way Clay, the Biller limited managed to bounce off the boat and into the deep blue...donated to Neptune..oh well what I get!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

damn sorry to hear about that biller ltd. i have heard thtey are great gunz


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

hey bmoore, thanks for the report and pics. nice shot of that aj with the shaft through his head. sorry to hear about you gun, thats a bummer.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice man! That sucks though bout the gun!

Did you check out that Death Stick I was telling you about?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I checked out the death ray whathaveyou.... but I think my replacement is going to be the riffe metal tech mt5s The big boy for our blue water trips this spring/summer....I think it is even camouflaged...muahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa :shedevil

http://www.dixiediver.com/Riffle%20guns.htm


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good seein ya again today Brian!:toast


----------

